

Alan Kay's list of recommended reading - michael_nielsen
http://www.squeakland.org/sqmedia/books/book_list.html
Something I find fascinating about this list is how diverse it is.  Out of 100 or so books, only five relate directly to computers.  The others come from a multitude of fields. I suspect such breadth is common amongst most of the greatest software innovators - people like Engelbart, Kay, etc.  Knowing how to program is useful, but without breadth (and some depth) in other areas, your innovations are unlikely to have depth of their own.
======
david927
John Walker, founder of AutoCAD and programming demi-god, has a reading list
that will blow your mind: <http://www.fourmilab.ch/fourmilog>

I've been tipped off to several good books here.

~~~
edw519
Not to mention this...

<http://www.fourmilab.ch/hackdiet/>

------
gibsonf1
No Aristotle in the philosophy section?

~~~
initself
Wow, I can't believe this is here! I was just thinking that and then I thought
"No one is going to care" and there you were, caring. Thank you!

~~~
gibsonf1
As a programmer I especially care as the epistemology in Aristotle's Organon
lies at the core of how our startup models concepts and logical relations
between them. Fred Sommer's work on extending that is also extremely helpful,
not to mention H. W. B. Joseph's incredible book on logic, the best I've ever
read (and I read many) _An Introduction to Logic_.

------
ptn
He's read his share of books...

~~~
imsteve
of highly theoretical books..

~~~
ptn
about a wide variety of topics...

